# Rubber band gun



## megga (15 Feb 2014)

Any one tried a go at one of this chaps guns????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z--omK1 ... ubs_digest


----------



## gilljc (15 Feb 2014)

Excellent! would it be wrong to make one so I can shoot my pupils in the ear when they look down at gear stick? :shock: 
reckon someone should introduce this guy to stack cutting tho.....


----------



## chippy1970 (15 Feb 2014)

My son downloaded plans for one of these so we could do a father / son project. Not got around to it yet 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## martinka (15 Feb 2014)

gilljc":17bchsm7 said:


> reckon someone should introduce this guy to stack cutting tho.....



 Spotted that straight away


----------



## chippy1970 (15 Feb 2014)

martinka":wp5x802r said:


> gilljc":wp5x802r said:
> 
> 
> > reckon someone should introduce this guy to stack cutting tho.....
> ...



Most of the parts are not identical so surely no point stack cutting ?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldhead (15 Feb 2014)

megga":vws6rk50 said:


> Any one tried a go at one of this chaps guns????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z--omK1 ... ubs_digest


Thanks for that, I will try to convince my brother to make me one.



gilljc":vws6rk50 said:


> Excellent! would it be wrong to make one so I can shoot my pupils in the ear when they look down at gear stick? :shock:
> reckon someone should introduce this guy to stack cutting tho.....



Gill, please get your pupils to park up before shooting them. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Baldhead


----------



## toesy (15 Feb 2014)

I'm sure the IMPORTANT bit of text on the paper at the start of the video says;

"Do not pack this rubber gun in your suitcase, when going abroad"
"Do not put this rubber gun down your trousers, it wont increase your chances of sex, and if lucky the rubber band is not an effective contraception"
"Do not carry this rubber gun in your car, road rage and anger may make you want to point this at other road users"
"Do not paint this gun black, put a rubber over your head and try to rob a bank, they will see you've got a rubber loaded gun and laugh you out of the bank"


----------



## martinka (15 Feb 2014)

chippy1970":eleaduy0 said:


> martinka":eleaduy0 said:
> 
> 
> > gilljc":eleaduy0 said:
> ...



Must be my eyes, I could have sworn a number of parts were doubled up for the main body of the gun.


----------



## chippy1970 (15 Feb 2014)

martinka":1t2ovpe1 said:


> chippy1970":1t2ovpe1 said:
> 
> 
> > martinka":1t2ovpe1 said:
> ...



A couple maybe but if you look carefully some look the same but they're not exactly the same. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## martinka (16 Feb 2014)

chippy1970":2l5is079 said:


> Most of the parts are not identical so surely no point stack cutting ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk





> Must be my eyes, I could have sworn a number of parts were doubled up for the main body of the gun.





> A couple maybe but if you look carefully some look the same but they're not exactly the same.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Well, you had me downloading and printing the drawings out to check. I may as well make it now, except I don't have any 4mm ply  
I can see at least 7 pairs that can be stack cut as they are identical, plus some others where the only difference is drilled holes, which can be done after each pair is cut. For one item, four can be stacked and cut at once. That's a fair amount of cutting saved.


----------



## ChrisR (16 Feb 2014)

If I were cutting this pattern, I would certainly stack cut. (hammer) 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## chippy1970 (16 Feb 2014)

martinka":2q01k35s said:


> chippy1970":2q01k35s said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the parts are not identical so surely no point stack cutting ?
> ...



Well done 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## megga (16 Feb 2014)

I downloaded the plans for the rifle, but got to get some 4MM ply as well, my lad will hate it as i intend trying it out on him


----------



## martinka (18 Feb 2014)

I know there is the satisfaction of making something yourself, but you have to wonder if it's worth it when you can buy a wooden rubber band gun on ebay for £1.99 including postage.


----------



## MMUK (18 Feb 2014)

I like the MP40

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-us8kFj6ns


----------



## martinka (18 Feb 2014)

MMUK":2ievhz64 said:


> I like the MP40
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-us8kFj6ns



Wish I had one of those when I was at school, I'd have got my own back on that awful chemistry teacher. :mrgreen: 

A lad in my class at school in about 1962 had a tiny gun that shot old gramophone needles which could embed themselves 1/2" into the solid oak classroom doors. All perfectly legal at that time, well, apart from ruining the doors, and highly dangerous, but no elf and safety around to spoil our fun.


----------



## Harbo (18 Feb 2014)

At school we used to make darts out if a straw (from the milk allowance) and half a swan pen nib.
Very light but sharp and accurate. When the teacher went out of the classroom we used to pick on someone at the front, all aim together and fill his scalp like a pin cushion!

Rod


----------



## ChrisR (18 Feb 2014)

Harbo":3ezgr8h0 said:


> At school we used to make darts out if a straw (from the milk allowance) and half a swan pen nib.
> Very light but sharp and accurate. When the teacher went out of the classroom we used to pick on someone at the front, all aim together and fill his scalp like a pin cushion!
> 
> Rod



Rod.
That’s stimulated evil memories in the very old grey matter. :wink: :twisted: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------

